# Uber St Patty's Min. Fare offer for wankers



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

They are advertising NO MINIMUM FARES... What vague language. No min fares means they aren't taking their cut or SRF. Whoopdie-****in-do. There should be surges all day on St Pattys Saturday and no need to have min fares. Great, they aren't taking their cut so we'll get more from even surge minimum fares. Oh wait, the fine print says this doesn't apply to surge fares.

This is such an empty and pointless incentive. Did anyone else get this? Are they expecting it to be like New Years with way too many drivers on the road and no surges, with plenty of min fares to go around? Or is this just an empty promotion because they know they'll be so few of these type of rides on that day.



















NO MINIMUM FARES

This St. Patrick's Day Weekend you don't need to worry about minimum fares, because Uber has you covered! For any minimum fares you receive on Saturday, March 14th, you keep 100% of that fare.* So what you see, is what you get this Saturday!









*YOUR GUIDE TO ST. PATRICK'S DAY*
The biggest weekend of 2015 to date is just around the corner and the Uber Colorado Team wants to make sure you're prepared for St. Patrick's Day Weekend!

Every day this week, we'll send you another Pro-Tip email that contains your step-by-step guide to St. Patrick's Day. So stay tuned and check your inbox every day for more reasons to be online with Uber!

*Uber on!*
The Uber Colorado Operations Team

*No min fares promotion runs from 4:00am on 14 March 2015 to 4:00am on 15 March 2015. Not valid for more than two trips with the same rider. Any activity deemed fraudulent by Uber will automatically disqualify you from this incentive and result in deactivation. Uber Commission and Safe Rides Fee for each minimum fare trip will be added to your payment statement following the incentive period. *Does not apply to any surged fares.*


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

OH MY GOSH! Thank you so much Uber!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What a load of crap! So using Uber Math if you get a $4.00 fare then you get to keep $4.00 BUT if you get a $5.00 fare then you get $3.20.
It's a meaningless promotion since for most of us, most of our fares are above minimum.

Uber On!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What a load of crap! So using Uber Math if you get a $4.00 fare then you get to keep $4.00 BUT if you get a $5.00 fare then you get $3.20.
> It's a meaningless promotion since for most of us, most of our fares are above minimum.
> 
> Uber On!


Great point! Stop all $5 fares at $4 and MAKE MORE $$$$.

Another flaw in Uberspeak huh?

At $4.01 the driver is really screwed.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

And today they sent us another email. There will be 5 $1000 drawings during the evening on St Pattys.... Every ride is an entry to the drawing.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> And today they sent us another email. There will be 5 $1000 drawings during the evening on St Pattys.... Every ride is an entry to the drawing.


Uber ****ing lottery? "We hope you are the winna!" "But we know most of you are going to be (or are) losers." Great message.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

Guys - I stopped driving about a month ago. You are losing money every time someone gets in your car. Just stop.

You would be better off bagging groceries. seriously


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Day 3 of Uber jacking off drivers to dumb to realize that these incentives mean nothing. Uber is trying to turn St Pattys weekend into another bust like NYE....
Being Uber means not paying attention to the road while you play Uber bingo!

____________________________________


















UBER RIDER BINGO

One of the best parts about being an Uber Partner is that you get to meet Denverites from all walks of life. So this Saturday, why not have some fun while you're driving? Print out the Uber Rider Bingo card below and keep it on you while you drive. If you get 5 names in a row, you can win $250!*

*Here are the Rules:*

1. The trip must be completed for the rider name to count

2. The rider name must be the one who requested the trip (cannot be additional passengers)

3. Trips must be between 4:00am on Saturday, March 14thand 4:00am on Sunday, March 15th

Once you have 5 in a row, send a picture of your card to*[email protected]*.

*YOUR GUIDE TO ST. PATRICK'S DAY*
The biggest weekend of 2015 to date is only 2 days away and the Uber Colorado Team wants to make sure you're prepared for St. Patrick's Day Weekend!

Every day this week, we'll send you another Pro-Tip email that contains your step-by-step guide to St. Patrick's Day. So stay tuned and check your inbox every day for more reasons to be online with Uber!

*Uber on!*
The Uber Colorado Operations Team
*Rider Bingo promotion runs from 4:00am on 14 March 2015 to 4:00am on 15 March 2015. First 10 bingo submissions that are verified as correct will receive the $250 incentive. Any activity deemed fraudulent by Uber will automatically disqualify you from this incentive and result in deactivation. Winners will be contacted on Monday, 16 March 2015 and the $250 incentive will show up on the payment statement for week ending 16 March 2015.


----------



## Turridu (Dec 31, 2014)

My pro tips say to expect vomiting!! LOL

















Uber Will Cover Your Cleaning Fees

With many riders hopping in and out of your vehicle throughout the busy weekend, you may encounter some who accidentally spill something or make a mess in your vehicle. If this happens, don't worry - we've got you covered.

After ending the trip, simply press "Need Help" on the middle of your screen. After that, select "I had an issue with the rider" followed by "Request a cleaning fee."

On that screen, you will be able to submit photos of the mess and our team will follow up with you. All photos should be submitted within 48 hours for reimbursement consideration. A cleaning receipt is not required. We will credit you according to the mess severity.Â










Â


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Indeed, I will be very cautious allowing people into the car. Doors will be locked, windows up. If you look like you're going to vomit, sorry, another Uber or taxi is your best bet. Uber on, ****ers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just remember that you can't take another fare for at least an hour, a "rule" that Uber fails to mention sometimes.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just remember that you can't take another fare for at least an hour, a "rule" that Uber fails to mention sometimes.


And for a higher pay out, best to not take any fares for the remainder of the evening. It's nice that this email states that a cleaning receipt is not necessary. However, if I didn't receive that email, that problems means that "rule" doesn't apply to me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Turridu said:


> My pro tips say to expect vomiting!! LOL
> 
> Uber Will Cover Your Cleaning Fees
> 
> ...


*As usual Uber neglects to mention their current $100 fee cap for puke.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber pax name Bingo. What a crock of crap. Right up there with the Uber lottery.

Is there really any driver who would go out and drive based on those incentives? Some petty marketing guru's must think this garbage offsets being paid a decent rate for hazard duty.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *As usual Uber neglects to mention their current $100 fee cap for puke.*


Oh really!? It's no longer $200? In my first month of Uber driving this past summer I got a puker and was reimbursed $200, which was fair for the multiple cleanings involved in order to remove the smell. $100 would never cover the time lost, the disgusting work involved, and the multiple cleanings to remove the stench and stains.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Oh really!? It's no longer $200? In my first month of Uber driving this past summer I got a puker and was reimbursed $200, which was fair for the multiple cleanings involved in order to remove the smell. $100 would never cover the time lost, the disgusting work involved, and the multiple cleanings to remove the stench and stains.


Nope. $100 cap. Lyft recently reduced theirs as well. Now $150 if I recall. Info subject to driver verif.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

If I think a pax is going to puke, I pull over to the side of the road and let him/her out for moment until they finish. Then we continue on to their destination.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> If I think a pax is going to puke, I pull over to the side of the road and let him/her out for moment until they finish. Then we continue on to their destination.


I hold my hand over their mouth and force them to swallow it all back down or spray it out their noses.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I hold my hand over their mouth and force them to swallow it all back down or spray it out their noses.


Yikes!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Yikes!


Sometimes it'll squirt out of their tear ducts if the back pressure is strong enuf...


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

thank goodness I ate lunch a few hours ago.


----------

